# new congregational website!!!



## JOwen (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey folks,

As the newly installed pastor of the APC in Vancouver, pleae check out our new congregational website.
www.apcvan.com

Kind regards,

Jerrold


----------



## daveb (Jul 12, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## JOwen (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks David. Is there a baby yet? Come visit us sometime.

Jerrold


----------



## daveb (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOwen_
> Thanks David. Is there a baby yet? Come visit us sometime.
> 
> Jerrold



Yes, the baby did come. 

Still hoping to visit, will send an email shortly.


----------



## Poimen (Jul 13, 2005)

The website looks great. And congratulations on your ordination and installation. May the Lord bless you and your work.

Curious:

Do you plan to stay in Langley or move out closer to where you flock is?


----------



## JOwen (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> The website looks great. And congratulations on your ordination and installation. May the Lord bless you and your work.
> 
> Curious:
> ...



Unlike our Scottish counterparts, our Church is a gathered Church not a parish Church. Our people live in 6 different cities (Richmond, Vancouver, Burnaby, New Westminster, Langley, and Port Coquitlam).

We are looking at this time at purchasing something more central to us all, perhaps in Burnaby or New Westminster.

Kind regards,

Jerrold


----------

